# CPC.. longest week of my life!!!



## robynreynon (Dec 15, 2015)

I took my exam on 12/12 and it still shows in transit to AAPC.. Is there a fast forward button on life where I can just move up a few days to see results? Hasn't anyone invented this yet?


----------



## steels816 (Dec 15, 2015)

robynreynon said:


> I took my exam on 12/12 and it still shows in transit to AAPC.. Is there a fast forward button on life where I can just move up a few days to see results? Hasn't anyone invented this yet?



No sorry.  I know it is so tough waiting.  Been there done that...hang in there and hoping that you passed.  Good luck.  At all depends too when the proctor sent them in.  keep in mind there are a lot of people taking exams this time of year so you can have to wait for your results.


----------



## robynreynon (Dec 15, 2015)

steels816 said:


> No sorry.  I know it is so tough waiting.  Been there done that...hang in there and hoping that you passed.  Good luck.  At all depends too when the proctor sent them in.  keep in mind there are a lot of people taking exams this time of year so you can have to wait for your results.



I have been checking the website multiple times since yesterday, even though I know it wouldn't be in there yet. I told myself I would only check once a day, but I'm definitely not sticking to it haha.. I felt okay leaving the exam but now I'm second guessing myself and getting nervous.


----------



## mrz_carlo (Dec 15, 2015)

Took mine on 12/12 too.....and just this afternoon shows it has been received. So I'm basically a mess! Good Luck and I hope you passed. I'm right here with you!


----------



## katerina4968@yahoo.com (Dec 15, 2015)

Well i took mine on 12/12/15 (nervous wreck) but i know some that took it on 12/5/15 and have not received their results yet....


----------



## steels816 (Dec 15, 2015)

robynreynon said:


> I have been checking the website multiple times since yesterday, even though I know it wouldn't be in there yet. I told myself I would only check once a day, but I'm definitely not sticking to it haha.. I felt okay leaving the exam but now I'm second guessing myself and getting nervous.



I totally understand what you are saying about leaving ok about the exam and then later second guessing myself but I did passed.  I am hoping the same for you.  Never know  AAPC can received it today and then tomorrow it could go to grading.  It is hard just checking once a day because you start to be obsessive with it and check every hour. LOL  Really good luck and so hoped that you passed and you hear this week or next week at the latest b4 Christmas.


----------



## steels816 (Dec 15, 2015)

mrz_carlo said:


> Took mine on 12/12 too.....and just this afternoon shows it has been received. So I'm basically a mess! Good Luck and I hope you passed. I'm right here with you!



Good luck to you.


----------



## steels816 (Dec 15, 2015)

katerina4968@yahoo.com said:


> Well i took mine on 12/12/15 (nervous wreck) but i know some that took it on 12/5/15 and have not received their results yet....



Good luck and so true some are still waiting who took their exams 12/5/15.  I was one of the lucky ones who found out last week and I passed....Wooo hooo...


----------



## NikkiD8815 (Dec 15, 2015)

I took my test 12/12/15 too, good luck to us!


----------



## MeriAnn (Dec 15, 2015)

Took mine on 12/12/15 too and I am also getting the message in transit. Glad to know I am not the only one obsessing. LOL


----------



## avon4117 (Dec 15, 2015)

robynreynon said:


> I took my exam on 12/12 and it still shows in transit to AAPC.. Is there a fast forward button on life where I can just move up a few days to see results? Hasn't anyone invented this yet?



too funny..i feel ya. I was in the same boat..my stomach was literally in knots...just be patient...once you see PASSED you will be thrill! Hang in there


----------



## avon4117 (Dec 15, 2015)

robynreynon said:


> I have been checking the website multiple times since yesterday, even though I know it wouldn't be in there yet. I told myself I would only check once a day, but I'm definitely not sticking to it haha.. I felt okay leaving the exam but now I'm second guessing myself and getting nervous.



yes just check it once a day...I think it updates once a day.


----------



## welcomesk2001@yahoo.com (Dec 15, 2015)

Took my test on 12/5. Just received the result. First it shows "in transit",then "received", 
Then "grading" since last Thursday . Finally the result is out today. I passed with 86% on my first attempt. Time was a big factor for me. I could only complete 137Q. I couldn't finish skin and musculoskeletal systems.Good luck to everyone who are waiting for the result.


----------



## stormiechic (Dec 15, 2015)

I took mine on 12/12/2015 and am obsessing as well. I was such a dork because I forgot my ICD9 book but luckily some very nice gal taking her billing exam let me share hers although she was finished long before me. 
So I had to wing the rest of the questions that were diagnosis related!
So if I don't pass I will definitely not forget any books!


----------



## robynreynon (Dec 15, 2015)

I finished an hour early, which at first I thought was good.. then I started thinking oh man maybe I went too fast.. I don't know. I've worked in derm for the past 4 years and my first section was derm, so I didn't even open my book for the first few questions.. And then I got to radiology and anesthesia that I haven't done since school. Hoping I'm just being too hard on myself and second guessing it! Besides, those were only a few questions so even if I bombed them, I might still be okay.


----------



## robynreynon (Dec 15, 2015)

Well good luck to us all!!!


----------



## ljsilkes@gmail.com (Dec 16, 2015)

I also took mine on 12/12/15. The proctor told us he would take the tests directly to FedX and not wait until Monday. I emailed AAPC a few questions including when to expect the results and where to look. They emailed me monday morning not to expect answers for a minimum of 10 biz days from date of exam due to extremely high volume of exams... I checked last evening and it said "In transit". I went on to check this morning at 8:30am my time, just to see if it moved to "Received"....and it changed to "PASS"!!!! I was shocked to have my results so soon - and THRILLED to pass!! Esp since I ran out of time during the exam!


----------



## robynreynon (Dec 16, 2015)

ljsilkes@gmail.com said:


> I also took mine on 12/12/15. The proctor told us he would take the tests directly to FedX and not wait until Monday. I emailed AAPC a few questions including when to expect the results and where to look. They emailed me monday morning not to expect answers for a minimum of 10 biz days from date of exam due to extremely high volume of exams... I checked last evening and it said "In transit". I went on to check this morning at 8:30am my time, just to see if it moved to "Received"....and it changed to "PASS"!!!! I was shocked to have my results so soon - and THRILLED to pass!! Esp since I ran out of time during the exam!



Oh my goodness CONGRATULATIONS! You give me hope that I may still have results by the end of this week.


----------



## steels816 (Dec 16, 2015)

ljsilkes@gmail.com said:


> I also took mine on 12/12/15. The proctor told us he would take the tests directly to FedX and not wait until Monday. I emailed AAPC a few questions including when to expect the results and where to look. They emailed me monday morning not to expect answers for a minimum of 10 biz days from date of exam due to extremely high volume of exams... I checked last evening and it said "In transit". I went on to check this morning at 8:30am my time, just to see if it moved to "Received"....and it changed to "PASS"!!!! I was shocked to have my results so soon - and THRILLED to pass!! Esp since I ran out of time during the exam!



congrats to you.


----------



## steels816 (Dec 16, 2015)

welcomesk2001@yahoo.com said:


> Took my test on 12/5. Just received the result. First it shows "in transit",then "received",
> Then "grading" since last Thursday . Finally the result is out today. I passed with 86% on my first attempt. Time was a big factor for me. I could only complete 137Q. I couldn't finish skin and musculoskeletal systems.Good luck to everyone who are waiting for the result.



congrats


----------



## CodingKing (Dec 16, 2015)

ljsilkes@gmail.com said:


> I also took mine on 12/12/15. The proctor told us he would take the tests directly to FedX and not wait until Monday. I emailed AAPC a few questions including when to expect the results and where to look. They emailed me monday morning not to expect answers for a minimum of 10 biz days from date of exam due to extremely high volume of exams... I checked last evening and it said "In transit". I went on to check this morning at 8:30am my time, just to see if it moved to "Received"....and it changed to "PASS"!!!! I was shocked to have my results so soon - and THRILLED to pass!! Esp since I ran out of time during the exam!




I'm thinking the ones FedEx'd on Saturday get priority grading. My result was less than 2 business days while people that has tested the week before mine had not heard. My proctor also sent fedex after the exam so they arrived first thing Monday morning and graded before lunch the next day.


----------



## kirk24086 (Dec 16, 2015)

*worse than studying*

I'm waiting for results from 12/12 too.  Still "in-transit"


----------



## steels816 (Dec 16, 2015)

kirk24086 said:


> I'm waiting for results from 12/12 too.  Still "in-transit"



I have a friend who is waiting for hers as well too from 12/12.  Still says in transit.  Hoped that you both find out soon.


----------



## mahoneyemail@aol.com (Dec 16, 2015)

MeriAnn said:


> Took mine on 12/12/15 too and I am also getting the message in transit. Glad to know I am not the only one obsessing. LOL



I saw someone post on Facebook AAPC group that she took her test 12/12 and she got her grade already. It's so strange how there seems to be no rhyme or reason. I thought they were graded as they came in, but, there are people who took tests 12/5 and still don't have results. 

I took the CIC which is a fill-in test that takes 3-4 weeks to grade and mine says it's in 'grading' status. I thought that was good but it's been like that since Friday.


----------



## steels816 (Dec 16, 2015)

mahoneyemail@aol.com said:


> I saw someone post on Facebook AAPC group that she took her test 12/12 and she got her grade already. It's so strange how there seems to be no rhyme or reason. I thought they were graded as they came in, but, there are people who took tests 12/5 and still don't have results.
> 
> I took the CIC which is a fill-in test that takes 3-4 weeks to grade and mine says it's in 'grading' status. I thought that was good but it's been like that since Friday.



Hope you find out soon.  Waiting it tough.  Yes there is no rhyme or reason how the exams are scanned.


----------



## robynreynon (Dec 16, 2015)

Day 3 still in transit.. and it's already past 5 in Utah so here's to hoping for an update tomorrow. I don't even need my results tomorrow.. I just want it to say RECEIVED already haha


----------



## steels816 (Dec 16, 2015)

robynreynon said:


> Day 3 still in transit.. and it's already past 5 in Utah so here's to hoping for an update tomorrow. I don't even need my results tomorrow.. I just want it to say RECEIVED already haha


I understand.  Atleast when it says received, you know it is there.


----------



## mahoneyemail@aol.com (Dec 16, 2015)

robynreynon said:


> Day 3 still in transit.. and it's already past 5 in Utah so here's to hoping for an update tomorrow. I don't even need my results tomorrow.. I just want it to say RECEIVED already haha



When I took the CIC the first time in August it said in transit for 3 weeks then received a few days to grading a few days to fail. I think the different stages it goes through-depending on who gets your box to check in and scan some could be faster than others.


----------



## robynreynon (Dec 17, 2015)

Mine just updated to received.. my heart is pounding!!!!


----------



## steels816 (Dec 17, 2015)

robynreynon said:


> Mine just updated to received.. my heart is pounding!!!!



Yeah it went to received.  What exam did you take again????


----------



## robynreynon (Dec 17, 2015)

steels816 said:


> Yeah it went to received.  What exam did you take again????



CPC  I've been out of school since 2011 and working in dermatology ever since.. so I'm definitely nervous. I did well on the practice exams but I have awful test anxiety so I really hope I didn't blow it.


----------



## steels816 (Dec 17, 2015)

robynreynon said:


> CPC  I've been out of school since 2011 and working in dermatology ever since.. so I'm definitely nervous. I did well on the practice exams but I have awful test anxiety so I really hope I didn't blow it.



Think positive.  Post back here when you get your results.  So hoped that you passed.  I just passed the CPC on December 5th.  That is great they since you been out of school you work in dermatology ever since.  You got this.  Stay positive.  Did you finish the exam and did not leave any blank answers?  Well??? if you did not then you have ahead of the game.  Some people do not even finish the exam.  Get that negativity out of head for right now.


----------



## robynreynon (Dec 17, 2015)

steels816 said:


> Think positive.  Post back here when you get your results.  So hoped that you passed.  I just passed the CPC on December 5th.  That is great they since you been out of school you work in dermatology ever since.  You got this.  Stay positive.  Did you finish the exam and did not leave any blank answers?  Well??? if you did not then you have ahead of the game.  Some people do not even finish the exam.  Get that negativity out of head for right now.



I finished with about 40 minutes to spare so that is a positive. There were a total of 4 that I left for the end, went back to, and gave up and guessed. 2 of those 4 I narrowed down to 50/50, and the other 2 I just flat out bubbled D as a guess haha.. Okay, positive thoughts from here on out!

Thank you for the encouragement!


----------



## steels816 (Dec 17, 2015)

robynreynon said:


> I finished with about 40 minutes to spare so that is a positive. There were a total of 4 that I left for the end, went back to, and gave up and guessed. 2 of those 4 I narrowed down to 50/50, and the other 2 I just flat out bubbled D as a guess haha.. Okay, positive thoughts from here on out!
> 
> Thank you for the encouragement!



You are most welcome.


----------



## divakemp (Dec 17, 2015)

*I passed ! ! !*

Took mine 12/12 as well and while I hoped for the best honestly had a sleepless night before the test and wasn't sure at all that I had passed.  I agreed with what others have said  - I felt the time crunch in that last 15 minutes.  

I am so relieved and excited.  Best Christmas present EVER! ! !


----------



## CodingKing (Dec 17, 2015)

divakemp said:


> Took mine 12/12 as well and while I hoped for the best honestly had a sleepless night before the test and wasn't sure at all that I had passed.  I agreed with what others have said  - I felt the time crunch in that last 15 minutes.
> 
> I am so relieved and excited.  Best Christmas present EVER! ! !



Congrats. I knew i would be nervous so my doctor gave me anxiety pills to help me sleep. Lack of sleep can make the exam harder.


----------



## steels816 (Dec 18, 2015)

divakemp said:


> Took mine 12/12 as well and while I hoped for the best honestly had a sleepless night before the test and wasn't sure at all that I had passed.  I agreed with what others have said  - I felt the time crunch in that last 15 minutes.
> 
> I am so relieved and excited.  Best Christmas present EVER! ! !



congrats


----------



## steels816 (Dec 18, 2015)

Any word yet Robyn????


----------



## robynreynon (Dec 18, 2015)

steels816 said:


> Any word yet Robyn????



Grading status now..


----------



## robynreynon (Dec 18, 2015)

Wow.. I got a 64. I told myself I wouldn't cry.. but yeah.. this sucks.


----------



## steels816 (Dec 18, 2015)

robynreynon said:


> Wow.. I got a 64. I told myself I wouldn't cry.. but yeah.. this sucks.



Robyn so sorry.  That does suck.  You will do better next time.


----------



## tracylc10 (Dec 18, 2015)

I took mine on 12/12 and found out this afternoon.  I PASSED!!!  Good luck to all.


----------



## steels816 (Dec 18, 2015)

tracylc10 said:


> I took mine on 12/12 and found out this afternoon.  I PASSED!!!  Good luck to all.



congrats


----------



## Vannoyj (Dec 21, 2015)

*CPC Longest week of my Life!*

Ladies,
When I took my CPC exam in 1999 I had to wait 4-6 weeks!  My first attempt was unsuccessful and I re-took my exam the very next month.  When I received my white envelope with CPC after my name it  arrived just in time for my birthday (12/25).    I received my precious envelope on 12/24/1999!!!
Good Luck.


----------

